# PRINCIPE DE FONCTIONNEMENT D'UN MOTEUR et périphérique



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LE MOTEUR*

Le moteur de votre automobile est une machine
thermique, ou encore, un moteur à combustion interne.
Le mélange air-carburant est aspiré par les pistons
dans les cylindres, ou il est comprimé. Alors, une
étincelle d' origine électrique amorce la combustion.
C'est un moteur " à explosion ".

Quatre temps :

* L'admission.
* La compression.
* L'explosion / détente.
* L' échappement


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LES CYLINDRES*

A l'intérieur du moteur, la combustion
du mélange air-essence met les pistons
en mouvement, lesquels décrivent un va-et-vient
dans les cylindres, d'où le nom de moteur alternatif.

Les pistons sont reliés, par l'intermédiaire des bielles,
au vilebrequin, qui transforment le mouvement alternatif
en un mouvement de rotation.
Le nombre et la disposition des cylindres déterminent
l'aspect général du moteur.
​


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LES TEMPS ( 1 ) ( 2)*

Les voitures sont équipées de moteurs
à quatre temps. C'est à dire que leur cycle
élémentaire de fonctionnement, connu sous le
nom de cycle d'Otto, comprend deux va-et-vient
du piston ( soit deux tours du vilebrequin).

1er Temps : admission.
2ème Temps : compression.
​






*LES TEMPS ( 3 ) ( 4 )*

3ème Temps : L'explosion / détente.
4ème Temps : Échappement.

*ORDRE D' ALLUMAGE :*

Dans un moteur à plusieurs cylindres, on fait
fonctionner chaque cylindre en décalage par rapport aux
autres de manière à régulariser la rotation du
vilebrequin. Dans le cas d'un moteur à quatre cylindres,
l'allumage s'effectue généralement dans l'ordre 1-3-4-2 ,
afin de répartir au mieux les efforts sur le vilebrequin.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*REFROIDISSEMENT DU MOTEUR*

Refroidissement du moteur.
Outre l' énergie motrice, un moteur libère
une grande quantité de chaleur, qui doit être
évacuée sous peine de surchauffe et de grippage
des pièces en mouvement.

La plupart des moteurs sont refroidis par la circulation
d'un liquide à l'intérieur du bloc moteur ;
d'autres le sont par circulation d'air sur des ailettes
disposées en grand nombre à la surface
des cylindres et des culasses.
​





*CIRCUIT DE REFROIDISSEMENT*

Des conduits et des cavités ( chemises d'eau )sont
aménagés dans le bloc-cylindres et la culasse
pour permettre la circulation du liquide de refroidissement.

Après avoir traversé le moteur, le liquide parvient,
par l'intermédiaire d'une durite, au réservoir supérieur
du radiateur, d'où il s'écoule jusqu'au réservoir inférieur
par une série de tubes pour être refroidi par l'air qui circule
autour de ces tubes. Le liquide retourne alors au moteur par
la durite de sortie du radiateur.





*CIRCUIT DE LUBRIFICATION*

L'HUILE lubrifie les pièces en frottement du moteur,
mais elle évacue aussi, vers le carter moteur, où
elle sera dissipée, la chaleur produite par la friction entre
ces pièces.
Elle contient des additifs qui absorbent les sous -produits
corrosifs ou nocifs créés par la combustion du mélange carburé
dans les cylindres.
L' huile renforce aussi l' étanchéité aux gaz au niveau des
segments des pistons


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*TURBO ( 1 )*

Le turbocompresseur consiste essentiellement en
un compresseur d'air et une turbine à gaz à un étage,
reliés par un arbre commun et tournant par conséquent à
la même vitesse.
La turbine à gaz transforme l'énergie des
gaz d'échappement, qui normalement se perdent inutilement
dans l'atmosphère, en énergie de rotation.
Cette énergie actionne le compresseur.
Le compresseur aspire de l'air frais et transporte
l'air pré comprimé vers les cylindres du moteur.
​





*TURBO ( 2 )*

La puissance d'un moteur à combustion dépend
de la masse d'air et de carburant qui peut être mise à la
disposition du moteur pour la combustion. Pour augmenter la
puissance d'un moteur, il faut lui fournir plus d'air et plus de
carburant. Sur un moteur aspiré, cette augmentation de la
puissance peut se faire par une augmentation de la cylindrée
ou de la vitesse de rotation.
La compression préliminaire de l'air de combustion, c'est à dire
la suralimentation par un turbocompresseur, s'est révélée une
solution technique élégante pour avoir une augmentation de la
puissance du moteur.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LE PISTON*

La COMBUSTION et le mouvement du PISTON :
Le mélange air-essence pénètre dans la chambre de
combustion par la soupape d'admission.
Lorsque le piston atteint le sommet de sa course
de compression, la bougie produit une étincelle qui
provoque la combustion du mélange, lequel brûle
rapidement, se dilate considérablement et repousse
le piston vers le bas, au cours de la phase de
travail et de détente.



*LES SEGMENTS*

On trouve généralement 3 segments par piston:
. le segment supérieur ou segment de feu,
assure l' essentiel de l'étanchéité.
. le segment d'étanchéité intermédiaire complète
cette fonction et recueille une partie de l'huile des parois.
. le segment inférieur ou râcleur d'huile, râcle quant
à lui le reste de l'huile sur les parois du cylindre
pendant la course descendante du piston et la
renvoie dans le carter.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LA CHAMBRE DE COMBUSTION*

Dans une chambre de combustion hémisphèrique les
soupapes d' admission et d' échappement sont placées de
part et d'autre de la bougie, elle-même montée au centre de
la chambre, pour réduire le trajet de la flamme.
Une chambre hémisphèrique peut accueillir des soupapes de
grand diamètre qui vont garantir une bonne " respiration " du
moteur. ( et par conséquent, une puissance élevée). En revanche,
la commande relativement compliquée des soupapes entraîne un
coût de fabrication élevé.
​





*AUTRES CHAMBRES*

Dans une chambre en baquet, le trajet de la flamme est
court à partir de la bougie qui est montée latéralement.
La forme de cette chambre permet de créer autour de la
bougie un petit effet d'écrasement qui favorise la
turbulence et améliore les caractéristiques de la combustion.
Une chambre en coin présente les mêmes avantages que
la chambre en baquet. Le petit espace libre situé à la
périphérie de la chambre, entre le piston et la culasse, est
destiné à éviter que le piston ne bute sur la culasse.


*ENCORE DES CHAMBRES...*

Dans une chambre dite " aménagée dans le piston "
l' espace réservé à la combustion est ménagé dans le
piston dont la tête est creusée.
La forme de la chambre de combustion à soupapes latérales
la plus efficace comporte un espace en coin au dessus
des pistons dans la culasse. Cette solution ancienne,
peu coûteuse, ne conduit pas à un bon rendement
énergétique. Notons que la culasse présente un
faible encombrement.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LES CAUSES DU CLIQUETIS*

L' étincelle destinée à enflammer
le mélange air-essence doit déclencher une
combustion rapide, régulière et complète, dans
toute la chambre (1). Si le mélange est trop riche en un
endroit donné en raison d'un manque d'homogénéité,
il pourra détoner " spontanément " en cet endroit (2).
Cette explosion locale viendra contrarier la progressivité
et la régularité de la combustion (3). C'est le phénomène
dit de détonation qui se traduit par celui du cliquetis.
​


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ALLUMAGE - PRINCIPE*

La bobine est un transformateur, avec un enroulement
primaire, et un enroulement secondaire. Lorsque les contacts
du rupteur se touchent un courant circule dans le circuit primaire.
Lorsque les 2 contacts s'écartent, la variation brusque du courant
génère la Haute Tension aux bornes du secondaire. Cette
haute tension est amenée sur le doigt de l'allumeur qui va la
distribuer aux bougies. Le condensateur sert essentiellement à
protéger les contacts du rupteur.
​




*L'ALLUMEUR*

L'allumeur ( ou Delco ) :
Il a deux fonctions :
. Le rupteur provoque la production d'impulsions à
très haute tension ( 18000 à 40000 V ).
. Le distributeur oriente l'impulsion à haute tension
successivement vers les différentes bougies d'allumage.


*ALLUMAGE ELECTRONIQUE*

Système d'allumage électronique sans rupteur :
Le rupteur est remplacé par un capteur magnétique.
( Il n'y a donc plus d'usure des contacts du rupteur ).
Le circuit électronique, qui reçoit les impulsions du
capteur, va établir périodiquement le passage du
courant dans l'enroulement primaire de la bobine.
Le reste du système d'allumage fonctionne de la
même manière qu'un allumage classique
à bobine et rupteur mécanique.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*LE CARBURATEUR*

Le carburateur doit être en mesure de fournir à tout
instant et en toutes circonstances un mélange air-essence
aussi homogène que possible et d'une composition
sensiblement constante à tous les régimes.

Sur l' illustration :
Partie gauche : Corps principal du carburateur, qui comprend la
buse, où se forme le mélange.
Partie droite : La cuve à niveau constant.
​





*LE FONCTIONNEMENT DU CARBURATEUR*

Au ralenti : le papillon est fermé et l'aspiration du moteur
s'exerce surtout au niveau du conduit du dispositif de ralenti.
Accélération : le papillon des gaz bascule, et la dépression
est forte dans la buse, le débit d'air est accru et l'essence est
aspirée par le conduit débouchant au centre de la buse.

Accélération rapide : La pompe de reprise projette de l'essence
dans le diffuseur pour enrichir briévement le mélange admis.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

LA DISTRIBUTION (1)

La rotation du vilebrequin est transmise à l'arbre à
cames par une chaîne de distribution ( ou par une
courroie crantée, ou par des pignons ).

Arbre à cames latéral : L'arbre à cames
est monté sur le côté du bloc-cylindres. Il comporte
une série de cames, chacune d'elles correspondant à une
soupape. En tournant, chaque came soulève le poussoir et
la tige qui lui fait suite. Cette dernière, à son tour, pousse
le culbuteur, qui agit sur la soupape pour provoquer
son ouverture.
Au repos, les soupapes sont maintenues en position
fermée par des ressorts hélicoïdaux.

NB : 2 tours du vilebrequin = 1 tour de l'arbre à cames.
​



*LA DISTRIBUTION (2)*

La nécessité de simplifier le mécanisme de commande des
soupapes pour réduire les limitations dues à l'inertie
des pièces en mouvement alternatif a conduit les constructeurs
à choisir l' arbre à cames en tête pour certains moteurs.

. Attaque directe des soupapes via un poussoir cylindrique.
. ou culbuteur.
. ou basculeur à doigt.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*SOUPAPES*

La soupape est montée de telle sorte que sa tête se
trouve vers l'intérieur de la chambre de combustion.
L'ouverture s'effectue lorsqu'une pression est exercée
sur la queue de la soupape. La fermeture est réalisée par
un puissant ressort de rappel qui ramène la tête de la
soupape sur son siège.
La queue de la soupape coulisse dans un guide aménagé
dans la culasse.( ou dans le bloc-cylindres )
​


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*CAMES*

Le profil des cames est un facteur déterminant pour le
bon fonctionnement et les performances du moteur.
En effet, ce profil conditionne la durée d'ouverture
des soupapes et la vitesse d'ouverture et de fermeture
de ces dernières.
​


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*CULASSE*

Les soupapes sont actionnées par des tiges et des
petits leviers, les culbuteurs. Chaque soupape a sa
propre commande et il lui correspond un bossage
donné de l'arbre à cames.
Le mélange air-carburant pénètre dans les cylindres
par des conduits venus de fonderie dans la culasse.



​


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*NOMBRE DE SOUPAPES*

Il y a, traditionnellement, 2 soupapes par cylindre !
Le dispositif de distribution sera soulagé si la
course des soupapes est courte. Afin de conserver
une section d'ouverture suffisante et une grande
turbulence, on est venu naturellement à la
multiplication des soupapes : 3, 4, 6, 7... par cylindre.
Si la distribution est un peu plus complexe, l'inertie
est diminuée par la division des masses et,
tandis que les contraintes mécaniques sont
moindres, la soupape, par ailleurs, dissipe mieux la
chaleur.


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

enfin voici un montage de moteur dans une animation

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bTB4V-M_vmc
​


----------

